# kubota b6200hst



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting a Kubota B6200HST.
The alternator light stays on for 2 hours or so then goes out.
No other electrical issues i'm told.

havent seen it yet, its over 4 hours away and they want $3500.00
for it. I need and lawn mower and this seems like it would be a plus for small areas with the 3point for tools. all comments wanted.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, make sure you try it out...well... before you buy it. I wonder if the voltage regulator is the culprit, or perhaps as simple as an alternator belt needing a tighten up.
Is it an HST-E or an HST-D? E is 2WD and the D is a 4 WD. Does it have a loader on it? Any implements in the deal?
Do a search on tractor parts for it and see if they are still available.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

its not listed as a e or d.
I'm getting a serial number.






























































No loader just the mower deck and chains.

I actually was looking for a mower but the 3point is a bonus.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

It looks like there are parts for it but with out a serial number it may be hit or miss since there are different models for the same model, 2wd, 4wd.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking the serial numbers will reflect the "E" as it is a 2WD. Looks pretty decent! And don't let him ding you for the extra $500.00 if it's the one for sale in Southern West Virginia


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

ive looked on line and thinking maybe not. the price seems a bit high for me to go that far. i miss spoke, it is 3000 not 3500. my mistake.
4wd ones have sold for around 3500 and ones like this for 2500 and up.

Not sure what to do but probably not.

He does have all maint and service logs and are up to date.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nothing stopping you from making a lower offer.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I would hate going out there for nothing.
Over the phone he said firm


----------

